# DTS:X for existing dvd's



## wookus (Jan 7, 2007)

I’ve read a little about DTS:X, and in particular, its ability to increase the volume of the dialog without increasing the volume of the rest of the soundtrack.

My question is, would DTS:X be able to do this (or any of its other special features) with an older dvd? That is, would there be any audible difference using an expensive (at the moment) processor with DTS:X, compared to a similar processor without DTS:X?

Thank you for your help!

Dave


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't see how it could since the dialogue on existing media is simply part of a channel's content without any special markers.
Hopefully someone with detailed knowledge will weigh in with a definitive answer.
If it can pull off this trick eloquently I will replace my AVR.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Off hand, I think you're right Charlie. I don't see the dialogue adjustment as physically possible. DTS says the overall experience is enhanced by DTS:X, but I'm thinking that they're doing an up-sampler like atmos's dsu.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the only way is if...they offer new soundtracks for downloading that are DTS-X. This is supposedly the way Auro 3D is offering their audio.


----------



## wookus (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

I suspected it couldn't do it's dialog magic on current dvd's. My inclination is not go pay the extra for a processor with DTS:X at this stage. That will save a conisderable amount of money. In a few years, if DTS:X is successful (which I hope it is), it will probably become standard on most processors.

It does seem pretty incredible, though.

Thanks again for your help,
Dave


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Dave, I think you're out of luck. If DTS:X has the dialogue portion of a soundtrack set as an "object" then it would have no problem dealing with specific volume, EQ, etc. in new content specifically encoded in that way, but it won't have any special ability to extract it from existing media. I know current processors have some various "dialogue enhancement" features... I think my entry level Denon has one, either as part of Audyssey or its own settings... but it doesn't work miracles.


----------

